# Is it a good idea to buy a Kiss X5 in the UK ?



## Mich (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

I'm quite noob and would need some help.

I'm about to buy a Canon EOS 600D here in the UK, but I have the possibility to buy the Kiss X5 for a much better price.

From what I know, both cameras are exactly the same, only the model name engraved on the camera body is different.
The Menu of the Kiss X5 is in Japanese but can be configured to English, so that's not a problem.

My main concern is: will I be able to make future firmware upgrades ?
Are the firmwares provided by Canon for EU and Japanese models exactly the same ?

What do you guys think of my idea of buying the Kiss X5 instead of the 600D ?

Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 7, 2012)

Got my parents the Kiss5, its fine has english and as far as I know is exactly the same as the 600D in every way
its about 60% of the price of the same thing here in australia to get one from hong kong


----------



## Mich (Feb 8, 2012)

Many thanks for your reply _*wickidwombat*_.

Here in the UK the difference is not 60%, but around 20%, which is not bad for exactly the same camera.

I've now found here the 600D, grey import, for nearly the same price as the Kiss X5, so I will probably go for the 600D.


----------



## squarebox (Feb 8, 2012)

the firmware is the same so no worry there. The only issue might be the kiss x5 would have no warranty in the UK.


----------



## Mich (Feb 8, 2012)

_*squarebox*_ I know that, in the case of going to the X5 I would need to count on the seller's warranty.

At the moment I will wait a few days to see what happens at CP+, eventually a new model can be released...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

the ebay sellers like digital rev etc are excellent the only issue is you have to ship it back to hong kong if there is an issue but their service is exceptional


----------



## Mich (Feb 9, 2012)

_*wickidwombat*_ in the case of an import from Hong-Kong from one of these Ebay sellers, do you know how much can be the duty tax here in the UK ?


----------



## iaind (Feb 9, 2012)

HMRC will charge you 4.2% import duty + 20% VAT.

You need to factor this into your calculations. You may get a tax demand months after receiving your purchase.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

Mich said:


> _*wickidwombat*_ in the case of an import from Hong-Kong from one of these Ebay sellers, do you know how much can be the duty tax here in the UK ?


not sure but here in australia up to $1000 is GST (VAT) exempt


----------

